# RATC Tourney



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

2010 RATC Striper Tourney!

Virginia Coastal Access Now (VCAN) will be running the 2010 Rock Around The Clock (RATC) Striper Tourney @ Seagull Pier hosted by the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel Authority and Cabin Fever Communications with sponsorship this year by Bass Pro Shops Hampton, VA . The 24 hour RATC fishing event is scheduled for Saturday November 27th (midnight to midnight). The Seagull pier is at the first Island of the Chesapeake-Bay Bridge Tunnel http://www.daybreakfishing.com/SeaGullPier.html.

This year's tournament is in support of the Foodbank of Southeastern Virginia http://www.foodbankonline.org/ and in today's tough econmic times they need are help now more then ever . That said, last years 5 dollar entry fee will be increased to 15 bucks with those 10 extra much needed dollars going to the Foodbank. So this is a 100% charitable event again this year 

VCAN will be handling the onsite registration, fish weigh-in, and a custom rod raffle with an entry ticket for each can good donated. The 2010 tournament format is essentially the same as last year ~ 24 hours of fishing, prizes for the heaviest top five stripers, and only VMRC regulation http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulatio...hingrules.shtm legal striped bass allowed for weigh-in.

Our thanks to Kevin & Harry at Cabin Fever and Matt Smith at BPS Hampton to help make this a great event in support of the Foodbank of Southeastern VA and our Hampton Roads community. 

Now we want to you to come on out again this year to the Seagull Pier and Rock Around The Clock with us.

Rock on!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Rules and Prizes*

Still awaiting the official prize list, but from what I hear, it could be loaded this year, so stay tuned!


*Note:* 16 years and under are free to fish the tourney (no entry fee), however a parent or guardian will have to sign release form upon tourney entry!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

This is a great time and a very well run tourney.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

AL_N_VB said:


> This is a great time and a very well run tourney.


Indeed. Some come and fish it during their window and some folks stick it out for the straight 24 hours....some get bruised and battered. Others take big time bragging rights and some loot to boot!


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Sooooo $12 to get on bridge...... and NOW $15 for tourney....... wow what politician is running this campaign.... haha. Donno if i'll make it this year. I know it's going towards a good cause and all, but i'm just saying... I was loving that $5 ENTRY..... Calculate food ,bait,drinks,lures and what not..... upcoming child support payments haha oh i'm gonna get :--| Sorry bout that.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

It'll be a great time guys. I don't know of any tourney you can enter for less than 30bucks......

Come out, have a good time and help a great cause as well.


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

Love this tourney glad to see it will back. At least this year the restaurant will be open.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

My son and I will be there and will be happy to give the extra $10 to a good cause.


Dean


----------



## johnkelley17 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ratc*

VCAN did a wonderful job last year, they gave me alot of good stuff for winning. But i never got anything from thestripedbassworld championships. Are they not affiliated anymore? thier website doesnt work and they wont answer thier phone? if anyone could help me id appreciate it. id like to get the certificates and other things from them.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

JK...send me a PM with your contact info and I'll see what follow up I can do for you!


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i think i'll try my luck again this year!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill be there for some of this tourney! Im not a fan of the crowds but i would love to meet some of you guys!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, sounds great. I come back to the area right before then. It may be my first time kayak fishing that day, finally venturing off the pier. Not sure if it's the best event to try out kayak fishing but I think I'd be alright.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Gotta be from the pier!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Any chance of having this topic stickied, mods?

Btw, I was out there this weekend chatting with one of the ladies behind the counter in the restaurant, and she said there were going to be staying open late for the tournament. It didn't sound like they had a concrete time nailed down yet, but she mentioned 1-2AM.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

m30power said:


> Ill be there for some of this tourney! Im not a fan of the crowds but i would love to meet some of you guys!


this crowd is different very diffenent... these ppl no how to fish no bottem riggin going on come out and join the party ill b on the t and my name is kevin


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

WELL,im plannin on goin like i have been 4 the last few years.but like you said above 16 and under are free but must have a parent.well im 16 and im drivin out there by myself so how is that supposed to work?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Boo said:


> Sooooo $12 to get on bridge...... and NOW $15 for tourney....... wow what politician is running this campaign.... haha. Donno if i'll make it this year. I know it's going towards a good cause and all, but i'm just saying... I was loving that $5 ENTRY..... Calculate food ,bait,drinks,lures and what not..... upcoming child support payments haha oh i'm gonna get :--| Sorry bout that.


The $5 was run like a $5. VCAN has it, I may fish it. I trust them..


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

sharkman28 said:


> WELL,im plannin on goin like i have been 4 the last few years.but like you said above 16 and under are free but must have a parent.well im 16 and im drivin out there by myself so how is that supposed to work?


Trying to find out now for you!! Stay tuned!!!

Prize list should be out soon, but I saw a sneak peek and looks to be loaded!


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

Where do we sign up at?? :fishing:


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Registration is normally all on-site. Just go there on the day of the tourney, look for the registration table near the pier entrance and pay your $15 and sign up. I'm sure Dixie will post letting us know if that has changed.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*RATC Tourney Updates - Prizes*

RATC Tourney 1st Place - 5th Place Prize List

*First Place: *

FS12T Ascend sit on top 12’ kayak, Captains Choice Conventional Trolling combo and a $100.00 Bass Pro Shops gift card. Prize value = $730.00

*Second Place : *

Medium pier cart, pier net, Penn 10’ Fierce Spinning Rod and Reel Combo, and a Bass Pro Shops 370 tackle bag system. Prize value = $ 375.00

*Third Place: *

Penn Fierce Rod and Reel Combo, Bass Pro Shops 360 tackle Bag System and $100.00 worth of assorted saltwater lures. Prize value = $240.00

*Thanks to Bass Pro Shops for sponsoring above Prizes with Total Prize Package Value of $1345! * 

*Fourth and Fifth Place*

VCAN Bucket filled with a Diawa Sweepfire reel and other assorted fishing items. We are still in process of filling buckets, so no prize value as of now as we hope to make these even better by Tourney Time!


*Custom Rod Raffle: *

Aside from 1st - 5th place prizes listed above, VCAN will hold a custom rod raffle (7ft custom Ugly Stick - Spinning w/ reel) for $1 per ticket or you can receive a ticket for each can food item you bring. All proceeds from custom rod raffle will go directly to Foodbank of Southeastern Virginia! 

*NOTE: ALL PRIZES WILL BE ON HAND DURING TOURNEY*, so if you win first place you can walk with your brand new Kayak that night, no need to wait! Again, thanks to Bass pro for providing 1st - 3rd prizes!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*RATC Tourney Update - Rules & Fees*

OK, some things got lost in translation along the way so the Tourney Director has made the following changes he has passed along to us:

1) Only a $5 entry fee now per person

2) Anyone 13 and younger will have to have a parent or guardian to sign for them.

3) Only two striped Bass weighed in per person.

4) Must be legal striped bass for weigh in 18"-28" or 1 over 34".

*This means you can weigh in two fish between 18"-28" or 1 fish between 18"-28" and 1 over 34"....only VMRC regulation http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm legal striped bass allowed for weigh-in.

5) VCAN will be at Seagull Pier approximately 11pm to begin signing people up for tourney on 11/26. Just sign up when you arrive and be ready to go at midnight on 11/27!!


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks dixie...man them prizes sound good!


----------



## johnkelley17 (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't wait to try my new kayak at the concrete ships! I've never done it before. Maybe kevin could give me some lessons. I think I need to buy a wet
suit!


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

My only question is do you have to be present for the awards ceremony? I plan on catching the winning fish in the first two hours then leaving and sleeping in my warm comfy bed while everyone else freezes and hopefully can just receive a phone call to pick up my prize.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome way to win a fishing tourney


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

757 Fire said:


> My only question is do you have to be present for the awards ceremony? I plan on catching the winning fish in the first two hours then leaving and sleeping in my warm comfy bed while everyone else freezes and hopefully can just receive a phone call to pick up my prize.


 this guy is the man lol


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

No you do not have to be present, but it sure makes getting your prizes to you a lot easier!!!

So with all this being said Who's gonna be there?


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Ill be there from midnight til 6 or 7am unless i get my two fish early.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

ill be there! the whole time


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Dixie if you dont mind could you post any other rules that may apply. I have two questions one about amount of rods and one about can others still fish the pier but not be in tournament. The common sense answers i thought of were only two rods FISHED at a time and yes others can still fish without entering tournament.
Edit: anyone gonna be selling bait out there because OE2 closes at 7 right?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Ive passed along what I have received, and rest of rules will be on sign in sheets/entry form day of tourney.

To date, I have not seen them all so dont want to comment on what I dont know of being a fact!

See you there!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

The CBBT fishing pier is not that big. at least compared to the JRB, lol. I was out there two nights ago, perfect conditions (incoming tide, full moon, fish were even visable) didn't catch a thing in 3 hours. I was going strictly for striper or anything that would go for a bucktail/gotcha lure/top plug. My girlfriend caught a trout off of fish bites blood worms though. That stuff is like magic sometimes. I got so skunked that I was about to just start bottom fishing but decided to leave. 

You could even see the striper every now and then attacking the bait fish near the light line. I doubt I was doing anything wrong though. Maybe I just need to go back to JBR my luck seems to work strictly there, lol.


----------



## johnkelley17 (Dec 13, 2008)

*christmas in november!*

Finally got a box in the mail today from the tournament director. It was the rest of my stuff from winning last year. Thanks for the help Dixie. Now I'm amped up and ready to repeat!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

JK..glad you got them!

See everyone out at the RATC tourney on Sat!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll be out there from midnight to whenever, maybe the entire time. Looking forward to meeting you guys and catchin some big fish. I've caught 2 19 inch striper so far but I'd like to watch some pros to see what I can improve on and how exactly they do it.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Any certain types of lures that work better this time of year or specifically in the bay area?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A link to a sign up sheet would make registration a lot easier.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

I believe you sign up when you get there. There's no online registration or pre registration from what I've read somewhere not too long ago


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

dlwn88 said:


> I believe you sign up when you get there. There's no online registration or pre registration from what I've read somewhere not too long ago


I know this but a filled out registration sheet would make things go fastser.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

I see what you mean, yeah it would. I'm guessing getting there an hour before should be good enough? Not sure how many people exactly are going to this


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

johnkelley17 said:


> I can't wait to try my new kayak at the concrete ships! I've never done it before. Maybe kevin could give me some lessons. I think I need to buy a wet
> suit!


good luck they dont call me the baysla-er for no reason... check my pic out


----------



## johnkelley17 (Dec 13, 2008)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> good luck they dont call me the baysla-er for no reason... check my pic out


are you Kayak Kevin?!?


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

About 23 hours left till it starts!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

dlwn88 said:


> About 23 hours left till it starts!


haha I can tell your excited! I like that hopefully ill meet ya there!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha yeah a bit. Even if I don't catch anything it will just be nice to be with other people that enjoy doing this. I'm sure I'll learn a thing or two while I'm there so it will be worth it.


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

*goo luck to everyone*

see u guys out there bring the bucktails


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

There was a great turnout. I was there for the first three hours and caught a small spot. It was nice then suddenly the wind came howling through and made it miserable. I stayed for awhile but decided I'd come back later instead of freezing myself. Nobody was catching a single thing. Does anyone know if things picked up in the morning or now?


----------



## ARACHNIDS (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey, I was the guy just to the left of you with 4 rods. Too bad we didn't catch any fish...


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

*i was there*

i was there from 10 pm to 7 am not one fish caught this tourney sucked and no.. stillllll no fish pulled uped


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Left about 10:15 p.m. saturday night. As of then only 2 stripers caught.


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

23 hours of nothing, 1 hour of excitement. I fished the entire time, wind was rough the first night and nothing was being caught, nothing. The next day was very enjoyable temperature wise but still a sack full of nothing. The next night, the wind started to come back in a major way, at least 30 mph then the first fish was caught, 6 pounds, another fish was caught this one was like 3 pounds. I started to notice that all these fish were coming from the very end of the pier. I tied on a bucktail and I pulled up a fish at 5 pounds. My fish placed 2nd. 3 of the 5 fish were all caught within an hour of each other!! I love this tournament and hope it is around for many more years to come.:fishing:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Congrats, Zinger. I know exactly how you are feeling at this moment!

Jim
- 2nd Place, 2008 RATC -


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad to hear it finally picked up in the end.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Gratz to the winners...weather is rarely cooperative during this tourney if you have ever fished it before!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Fished it last year and did not want to fight the wind this year for it. Congrats to those who placed though


----------

